# what is your favorite breed of dog



## lee hanson

i want to know what you favorite breeds is


----------



## killitgrillit

Great pyrenees


----------



## Jeff Raines

My beagles


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The best dog we have ever had is our Schnauser Titan. He is a loving member of the family, all 13# of him!


----------



## Nicodemus

Blue Heeler.


----------



## JuliaH

GSP and right behind that Brittany!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Oh come on ya'll, there ain't but one and that's a BLACK LAB!!!


----------



## MoonPie

Heinz 57


----------



## rockerZ71

lab/pit mix


----------



## K9SAR

German Shepherds, of course


----------



## 242outdoors

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh come on ya'll, there ain't but one and that's a BLACK LAB!!!



that's my boy! i guess i am a lil partial to yellow since i have one but yellow, chocolate, black....i love them all!


----------



## JustUs4All

I like most dogs and am partial to hunting and working breeds.  
Currently all of my dogs are just pets.  For that I particularly like Golden Retrievers.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

All Dogs....Got 2 labs and Sharpei mix...Each has its
own personality and makes a perfect pack.....


----------



## Keebs

*Boxer!!!!!!!!*

BOXER and Aussie..........at least for my big dog breed...........


----------



## jkoch

Mixed-and the more mixed the better.


----------



## contender*

Beagles!!!


----------



## Jim P

Britts


----------



## K-Ro

Small dog is boston terriers Big dog is english setter.


----------



## DSGB

German Shepherd


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

I got to think about this one, NOT.   GSD


----------



## TheBadfish

I like them all but am partial to the hunting/working breeds. I love my two pitbulls and my weimaraner, but my girlfriends miniature dachshund thinks he's the toughest.


----------



## Fatz

confident breeds!


----------



## specialk

chihuahua and beagles


----------



## rabbithound

German Shepherd all the way ......


No better breed has ever walked the planet


----------



## Forced Entry

Boxer or jack


----------



## vonnick52

I grew up with GSDs, and they are my favorite.

That being said, I'm raising a with black mouth cur right now, and will be getting a couple more hog dogs in the near future.  I am very impressed with the intelligence and train-ability of the cur.


----------



## bawlingtall

gota go with my pits


----------



## maker4life

Shorthairs !


----------



## wabbithunter

*Beagles*

BeaglesBut really thinking about getting a GSP


----------



## bobman

heres a few of mine


----------



## dmc308

boykin


----------



## bobman

heres a couple more


----------



## HOWCO

*Brittany*

Brittany


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

GSD





Jack Rooster Terrier





My all time favorite, Workings dogs of all breeds


----------



## BulldogsNBama

Well one thing's for certain, there's A LOT of nice dogs on here!  Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures!!!

When it comes to dogs, I love em all.  My personal favs are American Bulldogs, Pits and any of the bully/mollosser or working breeds.


----------



## dawg2

k9sar said:


> german shepherds, of course



x2!


----------



## Bkeepr

My favorites have always been herding breeds and heelers in particular, but now I am falling in love with Lacys.  They are a cur breed and mine has strong herding instincts.  She is smart enough that she never bites my geese but gutsy enough that they can bite her and she doesn't give up.  Those geese can run off my elderly border collie/kelpie mix but not Pearl the Lacy.


----------



## sleeze

Best Dog I have EVER had was a PIT.  

I have a 9 week old GSD now.  This is the most trainable dog i have ever had....catches on very quick...he already knows several tricks.

So right now......its a toss up between pitts and German Shepherds.


----------



## burkehunter

I love my labs!


----------



## hivey

*dogs*

mt. cur


----------



## chris mcdaniel

German Shorthaired Pointers all the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Boykin Spaniel


----------



## Jeff C.

I love GSD's because I've had a couple of them, but I wouldn't trade this one for anything.....


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

Nice pictures


----------



## hbb_josh

pit bulls / american bullies


----------



## willie

Vizsla


----------



## game dog

german shepherd #1 and apbt #2


----------



## firemanseth3

*APBT/ Sadie*

APBT's all the way , this is "Hollands Red Devil Sadie"


----------



## firemanseth3

Sorry it's not a great photo will get some better ones tonight hopefully of sadie and simpson


----------



## dgilles

Johnson American bulldogs


----------



## lee hanson

nice pics


----------



## ofcford

Bullmasador


----------



## labsnducks

got 2 have a lab


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Labs


----------



## tournament fisher

blue merle great danes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghill4

CATAHOULA!!! 

My ellie mae


----------



## Prorain

My plotts!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*Here is My friend Buddy!*

Blue Heeler


----------



## SHSBulldog06

Hard to beat a Boxer for my family. . .


----------



## WolfPack

Boxers rule!!


----------



## Jay Bee

Irish wolfhounds, have owned 4 0f them. Take them for a walk , gets every ones attention.


----------



## sleepr71

Another Blue Heeler/ACD/Australian Shepherd fan here


----------



## SarahFair

German Shepherds
Loved them from my first:






To my most recent:


----------



## WCK85

Generally Labradors and Jack Russels.


----------



## DROPPINEM

Boxers for pets,Walkers and english dogs for treein coons


----------



## WCK85

ghill4 said:


> CATAHOULA!!!
> 
> My ellie mae



Rambo dog!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

My favorite by far and away is the Golden Retriever.  Owned one almost my whole life and will own one for the rest of my life.  I always had Males but i have a female rightnow and she is so great with my 10 month old baby.  Males seem to be more dependant and single owner focused while my female i have right now is more independant and loves my wife and I just the same.  

Another favorite of mine is the French Mastiff.  My cousin has one and his is about 180 pounds or so and plays with tires in the yard for fun.  He is very protective and will not allow anyone in the house unless my cousin is there, but at the same time is very cottonmouthed with the kids.  They can pull his tail, ride him and even bite his ears and the dog does nothing...but if my cousin tells him to attack and points at something or someone...its all over.  He will even attack the garbage can on command.  

When our lab kicks off, her replacement will be a French Mastiff.  When my golden kicks,...she will be replaced with another golden...


----------



## Gixxermike

cane corso


----------



## respro

*English bulldog*

Ole muscle head is my best friend but next will either be a chiuaha (excuse the spelling) or a chocolate Lab.


----------



## sawdog

Bluetick


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*Bullyboxer*

This is Gauge


----------



## sleeze

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> This is Gauge



Thats a good looking/sharp looking dog.


----------



## grayelky

Currently we (read: My wife) have 2 mini Dachshunds, but I am looking for a Brittany.


----------



## TPK

Avartar and Signature says it all.  APBT!


----------



## coonhunter727

For huntin i like curs for family/kids boxers and anything else blue/red heelers


----------



## F14Gunner

*My Jacks.*

One of 4


----------



## lee hanson

TPK said:


> Avartar and Signature says it all.  APBT!



nice dog


----------



## ancienttrails

Gota love a dog that lives to please ya!


----------



## Sling

My Wirehair!


----------



## Backlasher82

killitgrillit said:


> Great pyrenees



+1 Great dogs!


----------



## pkp844

Im partial to hounds and bird dogs all all kinds, but my favorite is my black and tan.


----------



## hunter johnson

treeing walkers and blueticks


----------



## slightly grayling

I know what you mean....I think I found Holly's sister...








Sling said:


> My Wirehair!


----------



## SFStephens

Presa Canario! My Lola is a great family dog. And today she's given me 10 more......and counting!


----------



## dbodkin

Any bulldog breed


----------



## Blck&Tan Girl

my fav breeds are the german shephard, pitt, and a black and tan... look at the picture at top...


----------



## ofcford

GSD has been a favorite and I will also miss "Matilda" my GSD of 10 Yrs.
But my two Bullmassadors are rapidly gaining my favor. Great disposition and bred not to bite (too hard).


----------



## HD28

Boxers.


----------



## YodelDogs

Basenjis


----------



## BillieDenise

mutts : )


----------



## muddychick01

There is no breed of dog that I don't like. I love them all. The best dog I ever owned was a beagle named "little bit" I got her for my first birthday and she passed when I was 17. She was my long time companion. I don't have many pictures of me when I was growing up without her by my side. I haven't owned another beagle since then and I probably never will. Each time one of my dogs passes or gets missing I get a different breed. Here are my 2 youngins now. Their mom is a registered siberian husky, dad was a traveling salesman. They came as a pair, brother and sister.


----------



## FALCON z

Anything that is smart.  Here's mine.


----------



## BULLMASADOR

*He's just a pup...*

Bullmastiff


----------



## Maduro on Point

*Fav breed of hunting dog*

I have to say Britt's... Hunted them all my life, land or sea these dogs love to hunt and please. GSP,Labs have to come next.


----------



## bigdaddyrebel

am.bulldog


----------



## KBagwell1

My absolute favorite is a Great Dane but I also love the Siberian Husky!  We have a 2 year old Husky now....Marko joined our family when he was only 4 weeks old!  He is our guard doggie! lol

This pic was when he was about 1 year old!  He's bigger and looks meaner now!   Sorry its so big...didn't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## ATLGA

Thats my James Cagney aka "Cagney the Great" in my Avatar. He loves his daddy and about everyone else he meets.  I love it when people meet him the first time and pet him for about 15 min and then say " what kinda dog is he " .  ohhh .... he's a Pit Bill


----------



## Lil D

I like a Redbone, Black and Tan, and any Walker. For pets I like a Bulldog.


----------



## Canebrake

English Pointers!


...except when they get into my beer stash.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Plott Hounds, with blueticks running a close second, and all other hounds including beagles and dachsunds third. To me, hounds _are _dogs. There are hounds, and then there are "assorted other fuzzy dogs." I am pretty fond of my little fat Jack Russell, though.


----------



## ga41

my Cocker, Snickers the wonder dog, a throw back to the hunters of the breed







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## baybranch02

Plott hound


----------



## Raf Salazar

i have to go with labs


----------



## egomaniac247

Breeds I like:


German Shepherds
Dobermans
Boxers
Cocker Spaniels
Golden Retrievers
Mastiffs
Great Danes
St. Bernards

Heck, who am I kidding I like all dogs (not so much the toy-ish ones, but I'd still prefer them to a cat)


But despite it all.....the best breed of all time HAS to be a Labrador Retriever.  Seriously, that breed has it all.  Mild mannered, playful, and extremely intelligent.


----------



## gsu51

Labrador all the way.  Some of these spaniels are growing on me though.  Look like a lab with long curly hairy ears.


----------



## coltday

Best dog I've ever owned! Also love our Yellow Lab.


----------



## gsu51

Colt, bet you don't have anything going missing around your place.  I don't even want to look him in the eyes on the screen. HeHE


----------



## coltday

Lol, yea thats exactly why I got him! he was only 10 months old in this picture too at 85 lbs! Biggest baby ever, his best friend was a miniature yorkie haha. He tooks poops bigger than the other dog. I see you're from Millwood. Happen to know Eric Taft?


----------



## DUhollywood1

what can I say I'm a LAB man


----------



## coltday

Here is our Yellow Lab named Jake. Scar on the snout for the ladies!


----------



## Sterlo58

BillieDenise said:


> mutts : )



Me too


----------



## ADB

Whichever one taste the best.... LOL !!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk

Eastern Hungarian Brown Dog


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Here is my best friend


----------



## bml

I've owned three Alaskan Malamutes, and they are by far my breed of choice.


----------



## Stealthdiver

Love my GSP! My 1st one and everyone he meets falls in love with him. I think any dog you give time and effort would be your favorite dog!


----------



## Creekwalker

Awesome thread! This is my Sweatpea, pound said she was lab/hound, she was 9 months when i got her and seems as if someone had trained her to hunt squirrels. I'm not good at dog training, but she is makes me look like i got skills.






She is patient...


----------



## rip2k3

Brittany Spaniel


----------



## piratebob64

heeler


----------



## irishredneck

The 2nd smartest dog breed (behind the Border Collie)
The 2nd strongest bite (behind the Rottweiler)
The 2nd best sense of smell (behind the Bloodhound...and Yes they are proven to have a better sense of smell than Beagles)
The first ever seeing eye dogs
Used by just about every country in the worlds Millitary & even used by firefighters. 

I give to you....the Poodle.....oh wait I mean the German Shepherd 

Heres my GSD - Reign


----------



## sleeze

Breed worthy of bringing this old thread up. Good looking dog.


----------



## bennyboy

Come on, folks.  American Bloodhounds are the best.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Plott hound.


----------



## Trails

Shiba Inu !!


----------



## irishredneck

sleeze said:


> Breed worthy of bringing this old thread up. Good looking dog.



Thanks! I will be breeding her when she turns 2 after I get her hips OFA approved


----------



## Gabby

Best dog I've ever owned /favorite breed were Pit Bulls (ADBA - not UKC or others).  Stupid people, Poor breeding and Media hype have caused me to stay away from the breed for the last 20 years. It's hard to find a well bred, stable tempered, normal sized dog (30 - 55 LBS).  I now like the Sighthounds :  Stag hounds, Long Dogs, Lurchers, and Mixes of them.

Gabby


----------



## Dan DeBord

OMCBA   mtn cur.


----------



## IIICrkRepr

I have had many but my favorite was a Rhodesian Ridgeback. That dog was smart and like Houdini, could escape almost anything


----------



## dtala

Belgian Malinois...smartest, baddest dog ever...






  troy


----------



## jsav

i have to go with boykins love them little curly headed dogs.


----------



## jimboknows

Clumber spaniel.  Great family dog.  Low maintenance, smart, loyal, handsome,


----------



## foxdawg

*american bulldogs*

prefer 100% john d johnson bloodlines, like the one in my avitar.


----------



## Drake1807

Labs! Are there other kinds of dogs?lol


----------



## jonkayak

Great Danes. I have had two and they are by far the most loving and gentle of any of the breeds.


----------



## Megs840

My parents had Chesapeake bays and English pointers when I was growing up. Pretty sweet and loyal.

I've got a redbone coonhound now. He's a brat, a cute brat. But he is still pretty young. lol.


----------



## bob2700

The smartest dog I've ever had is the american english bulld dog cross that I currently have but my favorite I ever had was my ole red bone that died almost two years ago.


----------



## 777BIGB777

*My 2 cents*

French Bulldog and Boxer!!!


----------



## chadeugene

Pit Bulls, German Shepherds and Border Collies.


----------



## baldfish

Boykin


----------



## hutchens7

*GSP Puppy*

Christmas Morning 2011...


----------



## conejero

*Chessie*

I like all kinds of gun dogs and scent hounds. Best all around in my opinion is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## Melvin4730

Whats the difference between a Lab and Chessie, temperament wise?


----------



## donnie mac

*dog*

Mountain Cur


----------



## albridges

In this order Brittany, Golden Retriever and pretty much any long haired bird dog.


----------



## boz614

@ dtala-
I agree.  The Malinois or the Dutch Shepherd.  Either one will do just fine!  Just lost mine in April, started a new one now.  

RIP Bozzy!


----------



## irishredneck

boz614 said:


> @ dtala-
> I agree.  The Malinois or the Dutch Shepherd.  Either one will do just fine!  Just lost mine in April, started a new one now.
> 
> RIP Bozzy!



I would love a Dutch or Belgian Shepherd. I've heard they are super high drive- ready, fire, aim type of dogs. 
My cop buddy told me a German Shepherd does what you tell it and when you tell it. Whereas a Dutch or Belgian does something before you tell it to. Both have their advantages. 
Whats your take on this?


----------



## rip2k3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh come on ya'll, there ain't but one and that's a BLACK LAB!!!


The smartest retrieving dog I ever owned.  He would follow the sweep of the gun barrel to see the fall of the birds.


----------



## redman2006

lee hanson said:


> i want to know what you favorite breeds is



I have lots of different answers depending on my mood.    What lives in my home for the past 25 years plus and goes to work with me every day is a Labrador Retriever.

My girlfriend's boston is starting to win me over.   That dog is a little clown.   She can always make me laugh.


----------



## redman2006

Melvin4730 said:


> Whats the difference between a Lab and Chessie, temperament wise?



Sid you ever get an answer?   There is a lot in my experience.


----------



## Ace1313

I have had labs these two are my favorites!

Rottie
Bullmastiff


----------



## hwaldrop

Yellow Lab!! Mine is turning 3 this year and has grey starting around her mouth! Cant hardly believe it!


----------



## southernboy2147

bull dog breeds and mixes. 

here is my almost full grown or already grown (over 1.5 yrs old) predominantly red nose pit if not full blood. meet Grizzly

this is him the day i got himabout 2 months agocheeseinall he wants is to lay and love on me


----------



## Nascar Nutt

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh come on ya'll, there ain't but one and that's a BLACK LAB!!!



Yep! thats all there is.


----------



## justalurker

I love Springer Spaniels 
This is Libby our tri-color (field bred)





This is Duchess our foster dog (bench bred)




They are best buds






But you can't go wrong with a good ole mutt. Meet Gus


----------



## Hittin Bombs

*goldens*

golden retrievers have always been my favorite thier sooo cute when they are puppys


----------



## cmfireman

My weimaraner is stubborn but loving. My American bulldog is smart but independent. 

They're both awesome.


----------



## southern_pride

I'm kind of partial to bully breeds;




One of our male Ambullys, Blade, and his buddy, a female frenchie, Gizmo.
















But then again, ANY dog that you'll scratch on the head and feed will be a best friend for life.


----------



## gsu51

Chocolate LAB


----------



## Buck Nasty

I have always had labs and I absolutely love them and will get another one...but this little lady has stolen my heart:


----------



## David Parker

JRT/Parson Terrier


----------



## lilbear830

I have a chocolate weimador. Great with the kids. Can't upload a picture right now sorry.


----------



## dotties cutter

I have a july gyp that hunts rabbits like a pro but beagles were always my favorite dog though right now I dont have one. Indoors we have a half lab half dane that I can,t say enough about. He hunts like a beagle and protects the house like pinscher or german shepherd . To us he is family.


----------

